# Hitting to low on the tee when using my driver



## wavve31

Hi,
I"m hitting the ball too low on the tee when using my driver. Does anyone have any tips on how to correct this? I'd greatly appreciate it 

Dave


----------



## Surtees

I had this problem too but there could be many causes to this problem you can try teeing the ball up higher as a rule of thumb the ball should be half way above the club face.
My problem was that I wasnt cocking my wrist nowhere near enough so I was missing the wrist snap/flick at impact which helps a great deal.
there could be many a thing causing this from your set up to your swing. It is likely you are doing something that causes the club face to be close at the time of impact.


----------



## JamesS

I had this problem. Two things my pro found.
1. Holding the club too losely. I am not a strong guy so I need to grip my club a little more tightly than most.
2. I was actually resting the club on the deck at address. So when I swung through, I was getting a kind of memory and hitting the ground. We solved this with me hovering my club a couple of mm above the ground so my memory was getting the weight of the club and returning to this position on swing through.


----------



## keiko

There are pro's and con's about tee height. Too low and there is a tendency to hit down on the ball or even hit the ground before the ball.
Although it is a personal thing, I prefer to tee the ball about one half above the driver head unless I am going for a specialty shot or driving into the wind in which case I tee it lower.
I like to hit up with driver and down with irons so naturally one needs to tee the driver higher to allow room to get underneath especially if the wind is at your back-my personal favorite.
I also use a 7 degree, 460 cc. driver head with a 48" XXS shaft so when I tee the ball low into the wind, that sucker takes off screaming about 10 feet off the ground and rolls forever.
Try to experiement at the range and take notes.


wavve31 said:


> Hi,
> I"m hitting the ball too low on the tee when using my driver. Does anyone have any tips on how to correct this? I'd greatly appreciate it
> 
> Dave


----------



## Big Hobbit

If its the ball flight thats too low it may be that you have the ball a couple of inches too far back in your stance. This would mean you are hitting the ball before the club has reached the bottom of the arc, in effect delofting the club.


----------



## FrogsHair

here is some more info on tee height; The Correct Tee Height for your Driver & How it will Affect Driving Distance


----------



## keiko

tee height is rarely responsible for hooks and slices.
While tee height can affect trajectory, if one is swinging on plane, pivoting fully on the backswing while hinging the wrists and back on plane on the downswing and through impact, within reason, one can tee the ball low without a problem.
I suspect if ball flight is too low one would do well to look at the other numerous factors while raising the tee height of the ball to a more normal vertical amount above the clubhead.
I try not to complicate things when the solution to this fellow's problem is probably very simple.


----------



## Big Hobbit

keiko said:


> tee height is rarely responsible for hooks and slices.
> While tee height can affect trajectory, if one is swinging on plane, pivoting fully on the backswing while hinging the wrists and back on plane on the downswing and through impact, within reason, one can tee the ball low without a problem.
> I suspect if ball flight is too low one would do well to look at the other numerous factors while raising the tee height of the ball to a more normal vertical amount above the clubhead.
> I try not to complicate things when the solution to this fellow's problem is probably very simple.


I thought a high tee promotes a draw, and a low tee a slice... If I hit the driver off the ground its always a fade/slice.


----------



## keiko

Only because, in case of low tee height, one is hitting down and holding their release. If one were to effect their wrist hinging and release, one could actually hit straight or draw off the deck, pro's do it all the time. It is easier to hit a fade off the deck or low tee because it is a natural tendency to hit down and hold the release off. 
Once again with high tee height, one is allowing more release so it is easier to hit a draw. Many long drivers champions actually like hitting power fades with high teed balls so they hold off their release on purpose.
So, it's the hand and wrist action that produces the shot shape not the tee height while tee height allows one to do one or the other more simply, it does not in and of itself determine shot shape.



Big Hobbit said:


> I thought a high tee promotes a draw, and a low tee a slice... If I hit the driver off the ground its always a fade/slice.


----------



## Big Hobbit

keiko said:


> Only because, in case of low tee height, one is hitting down and holding their release. If one were to effect their wrist hinging and release, one could actually hit straight or draw off the deck, pro's do it all the time. It is easier to hit a fade off the deck or low tee because it is a natural tendency to hit down and hold the release off.
> Once again with high tee height, one is allowing more release so it is easier to hit a draw. Many long drivers champions actually like hitting power fades with high teed balls so they hold off their release on purpose.
> So, it's the hand and wrist action that produces the shot shape not the tee height while tee height allows one to do one or the other more simply, it does not in and of itself determine shot shape.


Ball height, tee height, affects the flight too, e.g. if you hit a ball off the ground the swing plane is more vertical than if you hit off a tee, fade/slice, and the flatter the swing plane the easier it is to draw/hook. Prime example, try hitting a fade/slice if the ball is, say a foot above your feet on a grass bank.


----------

